# Kabelfangschiene und Absicherung



## #2p (10 September 2010)

Guten Tag alle miteinander!

Ich grüsse hier erst mal alle hier und hoffe auf eine interessante Zeit hier. Ist mein erster Beitrag.

Ich arbeite in einer Firma die bis vor 1.5 Jahren alle Elektroarbeiten (Schaltschrankbau für eigene Filteranlagen) auswärts hat machen lassen. Deshalb liegen hier noch teilweise Schemas von der ehemaligen Erzeugern rum und da hab ich was gesehen was mir nicht ganz einleuchtet.

Und zwar wird dort mit einem 13A/30ma FI ein Lüfter sowie eine Steckdose gemeinsam abgesichert. Ich meine für eine Steckdose leuchtet mir ja noch ein diese so abzusichern falls wirklich mal einer ein Gerät dort einsteckt. Aber zu 99% wird dort bloss ein Laptop zur Inbetriebnahme angeschlossen, welche in der Regel 2A ziehen. 

Somit ist dies doch viel zu hochabgesichert. Ich weiss das ein LS zum Leitungsschutz installiert wird. 
Also wieso dann nicht einen Motorschutzschalter/Geräteschutz installieren?

Wir haben hier Lüfter welche 0.15A brauchen, diese mit 13A abzusichern bringt dem Lüfter an sich ja nicht allzuviel. Oder wo sind meine Denkfehler?

2. Frage

Ich hänge hier eine Schematische Darstellung einer Schiene dar, von der ich den richtigen Handelsnamen wissen sollte. Und/Oder woher ich in der Schweiz diese kriege. Finde beim besten willen nichts.


----------



## M-Ott (10 September 2010)

Dein Denkfehler liegt da, dass Du anscheinend einen FI mit einem Sicherungsautomaten verwechselst. Der FI wird (zumindestens bis er abbrennt) nicht auf einen Überstrom reagieren sondern ausschließlich auf einen Fehlerstrom. Wenn also ein ÜBERstrom fließt, macht der FI gar nichts, er raucht höchstens ab.


----------



## #2p (10 September 2010)

Diese FI ist meiner Meinung nach ein Kombigerät von FI und LS. Ich kenne schon den Unterschied von einem LS und einem FI.

Die Frage war eher generell gemeint, wieso sichert man eine Dose (2A) und einen Lüfter (0.5A) mit einem 13A LS ab. Klar ist der LS für den Leitungsschutz und schaltet bei einem gewissen Überstrom sowie Kurzschluss aus.

Aber bis bei einem Fehlerfall vom Lüfter der 13A schaltet hat sich der Lüfter doch längst pulverisiert...


----------



## Air-Wastl (10 September 2010)

#2p schrieb:


> Die Frage war eher generell gemeint, wieso sichert man eine Dose (2A) und einen Lüfter (0.5A) mit einem 13A LS ab. Klar ist der LS für den Leitungsschutz und schaltet bei einem gewissen Überstrom sowie Kurzschluss aus.


 
Weil es ein Leitungsschutzschalter ist und soll folglich die Leitung schützen und nicht die Steckdose mit dem vermeintlich 2A Netzteil vom Notebook oder den 0,5A Lüfter.

Ein Fi mit z.B 40A/0,03A Kann mit 40A belastet werden und schaltet dann noch zuverlässig einen Fehlerstrom von 30mA ab.

Sollte ich jetzt völlig auf dem falschen Dampfer sein möge man mich berichtigen.

MFG


----------



## Homer79 (10 September 2010)

> Weil es ein Leitungsschutzschalter ist und soll folglich die Leitung  schützen und nicht die Steckdose mit dem vermeintlich 2A Netzteil vom  Notebook oder den 0,5A Lüfter.



...besser könnte man es nicht ausdrücken...


----------



## jabba (10 September 2010)

Motore wie z.B. Lüfter müßen erst ab eine bestimmten Größe besonders abgesichert werden.
In der Schweiz gelten doch auch die EN Richtlinien, so weit ich weiss.
Also gibt es dort die EN60204-1 dort steht.


> 7.3.1 AllgemeinesSchutz von Motoren gegen unzulässige Erwärmung muss für  jeden Motor mit einer Bemessungsleistung über0,5 kW vorgesehen werden.



Mit der Schiene meinst du etwa so etwas (LINK)


----------



## Air-Wastl (10 September 2010)

Die Schiene hatte ich auch vor Augen,
kam aber nicht drauf!

Aber wenn man sich das Bild anschaut dann könnte es auch
ein IC sein 

Gruß


----------



## jabba (10 September 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Die Schiene hatte ich auch vor Augen,
> kam aber nicht drauf!
> 
> Aber wenn man sich das Bild anschaut dann könnte es auch
> ...



So, so, ich dachte zuerst an die Montagsmaler *ROFL*


----------



## #2p (13 September 2010)

Hehe, Spassvogel.

Danke für die Antworten. Genau das habe ich gesucht =)


----------

